# Tips on Sand Fleas Anyone?



## fishing_queen (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been having trouble catching sand fleas. One guy told me they're hard to find this time of year.Have a few questions.. Is there any "special" kind of technique I can use. Is there any way to keep them alive after I catch them? If so about how long do they live? Also if anyone knows when the pompano season is let me know! Here fishy fishy fishy! Let the tips fly guys!:letsparty


----------



## Kozman (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have a sandflea rack? I like to look in areas near the deeper sections of water....I just rack the wet sand when the wave is going out and hope for the best. Then I just throw em in a bucket.

Again, I'm no expert, but I think Pompano is fixing to start. I'm fairly sure it is about the same time line as the Cobia and Spanish......

Tim


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually don't find any fleas until around April. To catch them it is best to use a rake. Just stand by the waters edge and wait for a wave to wash in. Drag your rake as the water goes out.









I can usually keep them alive for only about 3 days in the fridge.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Catch them like the others said. THey are hard to find this time of year. Pomp season is at the very beginning right now but in April it will be going off.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

In the picture above the sand at the edge of the water is smooth. I have always found plenty of Fleas when you see an area that is a little bumpy. They are just under the sand and when the water goes out the sand washes out exposing the Fleas.


----------



## fishing_queen (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys! I do have a rake. When I tried under the bridge indestin Iraked for a good 30 with no luck.Do pomp like dead ones? In case I cant find any. Is there any other bait that works well for pomp? C'mon march! I'm ready to fish now!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

if you wanna learn how to catch copius amounts of pompano, role in to GBB&T and ask for Ben Claud (short, filipino guy... kinda smells funny) ... he's forgot about more pompano than most people will ever catch...

and if you don't wanna do that, #2 owner light wire MUTU circle hooks, 20# fluorocarbon, and live sandfleas (about the size of a nickel work best)


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I can usually keep them alive for only about 3 days in the fridge.

You can keep them alive longer,just gotta do a little work.Take a cooler and size depends on how many fleas you intend to keep/use.Take the sandwich tray and cut the bottom out of it and install metal screen(this allows the feces to pass through and is paramount in keeping fleas alive.)Add plenty of ice in bottom of cooler and keep shaded.When fishing,I use a coffee can with holes drilled in it.Dip the fleas from time to time and rinse them and keep shaded.I put a few in my shirt pocket as I'm fishing(tippers for my jig,the small ones),just do not forget about them when washing or drying.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

You're right, it really depends on the time of year. When they're out there, they're very easy to rake. Just take a few scoops of sand in the wash where the waves roll onto the beach, you'll find them there.


----------



## captainscove (Oct 9, 2007)

They usually show up around tax time....

Good luck,and welcome to the gulf....


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

What's the best way to hook the little critters so they stay alive and on the hook good?


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (2/25/2008)*What's the best way to hook the little critters so they stay alive and on the hook good?


hook them through the tail 

and a tip on where to look for fleas is to go where there has been no beach renourishment going on, the sand is thrown on top of the sand fleas so it takes a few years for them to come back to the area


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have not found any sand fleas around the Destin bridge either. But, if you go onto Okaloosa Island and hit the surf almost anywhere that there is an entrance to get down to the beach, you will find plenty of them. The shoreline isn't disturbed as much with swimmers/surfers and there has never been any beach renourishment other than what Ivan did and Katrina did and ..................... on and on and on. If you watch just inside the edge of the surf highline, say in 3" to 6" of water, you can see them scooting about or trying to burrow back into the sand when a wave comes in. Look closely as they are "quick as a bunny"!! (One of my mama's old sayings!)


----------



## fishing_queen (Feb 24, 2008)

I will be out on OI this weekend if every thing falls in place. I'm already to go, thanks to everyone and their great tips!


----------



## hudini (Jan 15, 2008)

Due to the red tide last year sand fleas are gonna be a little harder to find. Destin to Panama City prob the hardest area to find them and from Navarre to P'Cola the easier area to find them.


----------

